
Bernie's Volunteer Toolkit - justin_d
http://www.bernkit.com/
======
threeseed
This might have been useful last year.

But as it stands this race is effectively over. So whilst all of these are
nice there really just needs to be a single button that shows who your
downstream candidates are and how to help them.

~~~
tzs
Suppose, hypothetically, the party leaders decided that they wanted Sanders
over Clinton. Would they be able to make this happen?

I read somewhere that the Democrats have a lot of delegates that are chosen
because they are state or local party officials, and that these delegates are
not bound to any particular candidate, and that these delegates are heavily
favoring Clinton.

I'm curious because there is a good chance that Trump will not get enough
delegates to win the Republican nomination on the first vote (Cruz and Kasich
definitely cannot get enough). If that happens, it is plausible that Kasich
could get the nomination. Kasich is the only one of him, Trump, and Cruz that
consistently beats Clinton in polls and in a contested convention a lot of
Republicans will be arguing that there is no point in nominating someone who
cannot win.

The Democratic convention occurs shortly after the Republican convention ends.
If Kasich does get the nomination I wonder if those unbound Democratic
delegates might switch from Clinton to Sanders, because Sanders consistently
trounces all Republicans in polls, and Sanders would also probably do a better
job of getting out the youth vote which could help Democrats regain control of
Congress.

